# I would like information on how to petition please



## guido (May 21, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (May 21, 2013)

What area are you in? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## guido (May 22, 2013)

Rochester new york

Sent from my PG06100 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## guido (May 22, 2013)

I contacted the local lodge by email and the director of services replied back but I'm still not really sure how to go about things... I don't know any masons other than my grand father and father of whom are both deceesed

Sent from my PG06100 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JKC84 (May 22, 2013)

www.nymasons.org look up the closest lodge in your area. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (May 22, 2013)

Here is PHA as well princehallny.org 

Good luck to you my friend.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (May 22, 2013)

Find the Lodge your the most comfortable with and find out when their next meeting is.  Go on down and introduce yourself. Get to know the brothers and be truthful and honest with them. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## guido (May 22, 2013)

So I don't have to file a petition and have my references checked first?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## guido (May 22, 2013)

Ty for the information 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend that and I'm sure the brothers of the Lodge you visit wouldnt recommend that either.  The best thing to do is get to know them and then get to know you. Go to a few dinners and Converse with the brothers and make sure you've found the right lodge for yourself. That's the most important part 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## guido (May 22, 2013)

Ok I'm on the web sight now ty so very much for ur guidence 


Sent from my PG06100 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JKC84 (May 22, 2013)

Your welcome.  Best of luck to you and feel free to PM me with any other questions you may have. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (May 22, 2013)

guido said:


> So I don't have to file a petition and have my references checked first?



To ask for a petition go to a lodge near you and ask in person please.  The monthly meeting schedule should be on the door of the building.  Arrive a while before the meeting starts to give you time to meet the brothers and get a tour of the building before the Masons-only meeting starts.  You may discover you know one or more member.

It is likely they will welcome you then tell you to come back again for your petition.  The petition has to be signed by members so they need to get to know you first.  Reference checks are in a later step.


----------



## guido (May 22, 2013)

Ty very much

Sent from my PG06100 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## frenchkash (May 27, 2013)

I have my petition what to expect when turning it in sheldon from Baltimore md


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 28, 2013)

frenchkash said:


> I have my petition what to expect when turning it in sheldon from Baltimore md



One day to one month after you turn in your petition it will be read in lodge.  A committee will be assigned to contact you and check your references.  They will want to come to your home to confirm your wife is okay with your becoming a Mason.

One month possibly two after the petition is read it will be balloted on.  The ballot must be unanimous.  A notice will be sent in the mail informing you of the outcome.

One week to a couple of months after the vote your first degree will be scheduled.  Time, patience and perseverance accomplishes all things.


----------

